# New Sale Right Now On Memory Foam Topper! Hurry......



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

*UPDATE 10/31/07*:

Overstock.com is priced right (again) today!

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Serta...pgOsXjeIGa.psbw

My original statement: This is one mod I kept putting off because I didn't want to spend $100. Today I spent $62 and change for delivery to my door of a Cal King MFT with two contour pillows thrown in to boot.

Fortunately for those of us that waited, our patience has paid off.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow that is a great price. I paid $79. just for the Queen pad last year, & that was on sale.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

We bought one about 3 weeks ago when it was on sale with the 2 pillows for $79 and thought we got a good deal. BTW We like ours a lot, the wife actually loves it. The 2 memory foam pillows that came with are only so so. They are not great but there a little on the thin side. Mine are going in the OB.

Oh, the $2.95 shipping I got was USPS and it took for ever to get to us, then we got a note they attempted delivery and we had to go to the post office to pick it up. I just LOVE government effeciancy!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool. just orderd another one. I will cut it up for 2 of the bunks...Great deal.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice price








We got ours at Boscovs for the same price

Don


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip... just picked up two kings.

How long does it take for these puppies to settle out once opened?

We're heading out to Lakeshore to pick up our new 23rs next month and I am wondering if we should take the new mattresses along with us or would it be best to just wait until we return before installing them?

I've heard they take a while to expand and the smell is pretty strong for a while, so I was thinking it would be best to wait.

In other words how bad are the regular mattresses? Can we survive three nights until we get back home?









Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

junkman said:


> Thanks for the tip... just picked up two kings.
> 
> How long does it take for these puppies to settle out once opened?
> 
> ...


I believe it's 24-48 hours...If you go back to the Overstock page, at the bottom there are a couple of hundred reviews on these toppers. One review said just a couple of hours for it to spring back to life.

Here is their description:
Being sealed in plastic packaging sometimes traps a fresh foam odors. A few hours of airing usually removes the odor. Memory Foam is resistant to dust mites and is naturally antimicrobial.

Due to machine cutting manufacturing processes, there may be slight variances in the dimensions of this product. This product arrives very tightly packed. Please unwrap and allow 48 hours for this product to return to its original shape.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank You so much for this post. Finally, I got one. Just ordered the queen. We were going to use a brand new feather bed, but I really wanted to put that in the guest bedroom. I think the feather bed would have been too hot. Anyway, at that price, the foam topper- somehow my total was only 62.94 - if we don't like it in the camper, we can swap out the pillow bed for the mattress topper. Thanks again, I always seem to miss the sales...before now that is!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ordered one for the house! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

We just ordered one too. Thanks for the information, my wife has bugged me forever for this topper. Now maybe I can get some relieve until she wears it out.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! i jsut ordered one for DW and will make it a early mothers day present! cha ching


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I asked this before but my coffee is not working yet,, order a queen or king for the queen slide out? I dont need any extra as we dont have bunks..


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

brenda said:


> I asked this before but my coffee is not working yet,, order a queen or king for the queen slide out? I dont need any extra as we dont have bunks..


We ordered a Queen for our Queen bed in the OB & it fits perfectly, but we don't have the queen slide out bed...... not sure if this helps.


----------



## dkaywallace (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the post...I have been looking for a long time and patience did finally pay off...THANKS AGAIN. I ordered on for our 26RS today.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

HEADS UP FOLKS!

ITS BACK THROUGH 5/21/07 ONLY

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Memor...Q&cid=54556

How to get this deal:

Activate 10% off O-Day Sale plus $1 Shipping at Overstock.com (valid 5/18/07 - 5/21/07 @ 11:59 AM MST)

Add Memory Foam 2" Mattress Pad w/ Bonus Contour Pillows to Shopping cart for $69.99

Final Price: $69.99 - 10% = $62.99 + $1 Flat Shipping + No Tax in most states


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Right on Gonzo !!! Just ordered mine !!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

After reading time and time again about how great these are, I finally placed an order. Got 3 of them, 1 for the king in the house, 1 for the queen in the OB, and 1 to cut down for the bunks in the OB.

And once again, courtesy of outbackers.com, my hard earned money goes flying out the window.









Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

When I ordered mine during the last sale, I got 3 of the Cal Kings since they were the same price and cut one to fit exactly on the queen bed in the Outback. You're already going to have to cut 5" off of the bottom anyway, so you might as well make 2 cuts and use the extra foam as a dog bed or something









I didn't trust them to be true to size based on the measurements given on Overstocks website...We have a Cal King bed and the width on the topper could have been about 3-4 inches wider for it to fit exactly on our mattress...No biggie, but a bit wider would have been a bit better.

Just my opinion...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> After reading time and time again about how great these are, I finally placed an order. Got 3 of them, 1 for the king in the house, 1 for the queen in the OB, and 1 to cut down for the bunks in the OB.
> 
> And once again, courtesy of outbackers.com, my hard earned money goes flying out the window.
> 
> ...


What do you mean?
I bought one for our queen in the OB & one for our king at home last year & Love Love Love them. So, what do you mean when you say, _"my hard earned money goes flying out the window." _ ???









Tami


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> HEADS UP FOLKS!
> 
> ITS BACK THROUGH 5/21/07 ONLY
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! I just ordered 2 queens.

Steve


----------



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

This just cracks me up!! We took our new 28KRS out a couple weeks ago and after sleeping on they wretched mattress I immedatley went to overstock and ordered one for the mattress. I just put it on this afternoon. The pillows are fine for the camper, but I like my memory foam pillows from sams better for our everyday bed.

I'm anxious to sleep on the 2" memory foam and see how it is. We have a tempurpedic bed in the house and llllooovvveee it, so it is so hard to sleet on anything else, but there is no way in %#(( that I'm paying $500 for a tempurpedic topper for the queen in the camper. This will just have to do.

I think someone else had mentioned a coupon to get a discount at overstock, I got 8% of the $60 something price.

A hint that I pass along for when I order anything from anywhere on line, I always google "coupon codes for overstock.com" (or whatever sight) you can always find some kind of free shipping or % off of your order. I'm always doing that for radio shack, overstock, jcrew, etc. I'm tight, I love to save money!!

We're testing out our 2" topper tomorrow night!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

RizFam said:


> After reading time and time again about how great these are, I finally placed an order. Got 3 of them, 1 for the king in the house, 1 for the queen in the OB, and 1 to cut down for the bunks in the OB.
> 
> And once again, courtesy of outbackers.com, my hard earned money goes flying out the window.
> 
> ...


What do you mean?
I bought one for our queen in the OB & one for our king at home last year & Love Love Love them. So, what do you mean when you say, _"my hard earned money goes flying out the window." _ ???









Tami
[/quote]
I'm just joking. It wasn't that hard earned. Seriously though I was just joking. Every time I turnaround, I find I "need" (I don't know if all guys are like me or not but I don't have any wants, they are all needs) something else for the OB and their are always members offering solutions. I love this place but I think my bank account may just stop paying the RoadRunner bill soon to keep me off of here and Camping World.









Paul


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

For what its worth, per others in here I just cut the Cal King cut down to fit the Outback Queen slideout bed perfectly. I wouldnt trust this brand to fit a real Cal King.

The good part is, the dang thing works/helps. Its not my favorite bed but it just made that TT bed







of my effort to get up there again (as DD and DW sleep up there; their thrown if you will).

For $63 bucks I would say the mod has already paid for itself.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Just ordered one for our 5er ... can't wait!


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Just ordered one too. Searched and found a 10% off coupon for new customers. Total came out to $65.94.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ours made it here yesterday and we put the one on our king at home. I have to say that these things are great. Looking forward to getting them installed on the OB and enjoying countless nights there. I must admit that I have been made a believer and I will now say that this is a must have item!

Paul


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

*UPDATE 10/31/07*:

IT'S BACK!

*Overstock.com is priced right (again) today for the 2" memory foam topper (plus two contour pillows) at $62.99 + $1 S/H!*

Click here: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Serta...pgOsXjeIGa.psbw


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there much difference in comfort between the 2" and 3"? This sounds like a good deal!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Every inch of memory foam increases the comfort level and cost exponentially. 2" of MF added to the OB queen horrible stock bed was sufficient for me (with bad back) to get through a night without hurting hips, etc.. The wife swears it made the OB queen a new bed altogether.

*The 3" MF is on sale for $104.99*

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Serta...hiNow1b54LhQvRQ

*The 4" MF is on sale for $129.99*
http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Serta....6DBLdmMzB6Kg_A

Note these prices versus the regular "sale" price. Also, these are as good for your home beds as they are for your OB bed.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I had a 10% coupon that I used on top of the sale price and mine is on it's way. I ordered the CA King because they tend to run small.

Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone that does not have topper - you do not know what you are missing. We have had ours for 3 years now and it is one of those must do mods.

Thor


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

We love ours! I've thought about getting one for the sleeper sofa. But if it can't be folded up with the bed then storing it would be a problem. I guess I could put it on our queen bed and just take it off when needed....although I might not want to give up that extra 2" of memory foam when someone else camps with us







. 
Has anyone bought a topper for the sleeper sofa and left it on with the bed folded up?

Juleen


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Do you recommend the Cal King size for the queen bunk and the queen slide for the 23RS?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

bigcanoe said:


> Do you recommend the Cal King size for the queen bunk and the queen slide for the 23RS?


That's what I bought - you do have to cut it down a little. I used the extra pieces for a dog bed.


----------

